# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Pets location guide

## vii9

Eagle-00:12
Hawk-00:42
Owl-00:54
Raven-1:14
White Raven-1:34

Boar-1:44
Pig-1:59
Siamoth-2:29
Warthog-2:44

Alpine Wolf-3:04
Fern Hound-3:24
Krytan Drakehound-3:59
Wolf-4:24

Lynx-4:33

Black Moa-4:43
Blue Moa-4:53
Pink Moa-5:08
Red Moa-5:38
White Moa-5:58

Black Widow Spider-6:13
Cave Spider-6:24
Forest Spider-6:34
Jungle Spider-6:44

Arctodus-7:04
Black Bear-7:14
Brown Bear-7:24
Murellow-7:49
Polar Bear-8:04

Carrion Devourer-8:14
Lashtail Devourer-8:23
Whiptail Devourer-8:43

Ice Drake-8:53
Marsh Drake-9:18
River Drake-9:33
Salamander Drake-9:58
Reef Drake-10:08

Jaguar-10:17
Jungle Stalker-10:27
Snow Leopard-10:33

Armor Fish-10:53
Shark-11:03

Blue Jellyfish-11:28
Rainbow Jellyfish-11:38
Red Jellyfish-11:49

----------


## chacalus

Nice guidz, thx for the job  :Wink:

----------


## conga

In case anyone was looking for info on where to find the Heart of Throrns pets, you can find it in this thread on official forums : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...-PET-LOCATIONS

----------


## Lorenzo82

thanks for job

----------

